# Incest Question?



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

How far down the family tree is it OK for romantic relations? I'm asking this as I'm pretty sure my 24y/o Stepson is hooking up with his 22y/o Second Cousin. I know this is perfectly acceptable in Arkansas & Kentucky, but what do you folks here in Texas think about it. Relatively speaking....Is it incest?


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Seems too close to me


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

:headexplodes:

Â©


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> How far down the family tree is it OK for romantic relations? I'm asking this as I'm pretty sure my 24y/o Stepson is hooking up with his 22y/o Second Cousin. I know this is perfectly acceptable in Arkansas & Kentucky, but what do you folks here in Texas think about it. Relatively speaking....Is it incest?


 If it feels good,do it!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the kids eyes would be straight if that's what your worried about.


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

PM gottago. He's from Alabama. They wrote the book.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

He's old enough to know better...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm OK with it. His Mama (my wife) is a little indifferent about it, & her Mama (my wife's first cousin) must be OK with it as he has been staying at their home in San Antonio since Wednesday.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Loco Motion said:


> PM gottago. He's from Alabama. They wrote the book.




Â©


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

steve holchak said:


> If it feels good,do it!


:rotfl:


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

sounds like you should have asked sooner!!!!! lol


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

And now I have seen everything on 2cool. Time to shut down the internet and go outside and play.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

As long as their off spring dont look like Peewee Herman I would say thet are good to go.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

So this is a "Step" son and he after his 2nd cousin or your families 2nd cousin?

Here is the code:

ec. 25.02. PROHIBITED SEXUAL CONDUCT. (a) A person commits an offense if the person engages in sexual intercourse or deviate sexual intercourse with another person the actor knows to be, without regard to legitimacy:
(1) the actor's ancestor or descendant by blood or adoption;
(2) the actor's current or former stepchild or stepparent;
(3) the actor's parent's brother or sister of the whole or half blood;
(4) the actor's brother or sister of the whole or half blood or by adoption;
(5) the children of the actor's brother or sister of the whole or half blood or by adoption; or
(6) the son or daughter of the actor's aunt or uncle of the whole or half blood or by adoption.
(b) For purposes of this section:
(1) "Deviate sexual intercourse" means any contact between the genitals of one person and the mouth or anus of another person with intent to arouse or gratify the sexual desire of any person.
(2) "Sexual intercourse" means any penetration of the female sex organ by the male sex organ.
(c) An offense under this section is a felony of the third degree, unless the offense is committed under Subsection (a)(1), in which event the offense is a felony of the second degree.

http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/PE/htm/PE.25.htm#25.02


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

if this does not work out for him maybe try taking him to a family reunion

just an Idea


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

JuiceGoose said:


> I think the kids eyes would be straight if that's what your worried about.


That might be an improvement to the family gene pool!!!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i'm n ot even sure what a second cousin is? is a first cousin the same thing as just a "regular cousin" as in my mom's sisters children?


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

If everyone in the family thinks it is OK, why ask here.
Just wait and see what the kids look like.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> i'm n ot even sure what a second cousin is? is a first cousin the same thing as just a "regular cousin" as in my mom's sisters children?


Yes that is rite...and a second would be the child of the first cousin


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

RACER said:


> if this does not work out for him maybe try taking him to a family reunion
> 
> just an Idea


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
infamily dating game.:rotfl:


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

"Incest is Best"


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

The closer the kin, the ........ you know the saying


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I am going to get the popcorn and beer and hold on this is going to get good!!!!!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

A second cousin would be one of your "regular cousin's" offspring.



POC Troutman said:


> i'm n ot even sure what a second cousin is? is a first cousin the same thing as just a "regular cousin" as in my mom's sisters children?


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I swapped spit with a 3rd cousin years ago. Last I heard, she was in jail.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Like they say in East Texas, when two people are getting a divorce. The man ask the judge, judge after the divorce is granted, does that mean we are no longer brother and sister?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

"INCEST: A game the whole family can enjoy"


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

that boys family tree will not even have a fork in it!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

2nd cousin is legal in texas and colorado

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

BATWING said:


> So this is a "Step" son and he after his 2nd cousin or your families 2nd cousin?
> 
> The young man (my Step-Son) is my wife's Son from her first marriage. The young lady is her 1st Cousin's (the young man's Aunt) daughter. This makes them blood related 2nd Cousins from my wife's side of the family. The young man's & the young woman's Grandfathers are Brothers.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I
i <
i
i
i
i pic of his family tree


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

10 pages


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll take the over!

QUOTE=Navi;4948187]10 pages[/QUOTE]


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

The family that lays together, stays together.


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

texcajun said:


> I swapped spit with a 3rd cousin years ago. Last I heard, she was in jail.


Must not of swapped. Apparently you didn't get any of her spit. Just sayin. Lest you been to jail too. lol


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

They're probably just practicing on each other. I'm thinking she is first cousin once removed by today's definitions....of course it's been a few years since I did genealogy too.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Meaning of relative humidity= That's what we refer to as getting hot with your kinfolk


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Depends. Is she hot?


----------



## KneeBoy (Sep 17, 2012)

*I feel dirty looking at this post...*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> BATWING said:
> 
> 
> > So this is a "Step" son and he after his 2nd cousin or your families 2nd cousin?
> ...


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

"The Closer The Kid, The Deeper In."


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

bad idea.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

A date with a cousin is WAY better than a date with Rosie Palm.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

way over 10


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Over 10 in one hour, starting now!



RACER said:


> way over 10


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

This post will beat Friday Pics by a mile!!!

Blk Jck, I feel for you. You prolly didn't get any sleep last night worrying about this. Right out of the gate... "Incest" LMAO!!! Maybe by the end of the day, Mont will start a new category..??


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

maybe he will call it lovin familys


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats what you call putting the sin back in cousin ...I head two distant relatives that were first cousins that were knocking boots...that just wasnt right ...


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

What is the said step sons name? let me guess yall call him Humpy?


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

texcajun said:


> Over 10 in one hour, starting now!


Could be a thread of the year candidate lol or


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

dont take him to a family funeral he would have a feild day!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

And the answer to your question Robert is yes, but I think you already know that. Fact is you saw a great opportunity for a great thread, that's all.


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

And the Jungle has officially Over flowed into TTMB.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Loyd said:


> And now I have seen everything on 2cool. Time to shut down the internet and go outside and play.


My first thoughts to when I saw the title.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

Loco Motion said:


> And the Jungle has officially Over flowed into TTMB.


This is just family fun for the whole family I thought that is what TTMB was for????

just sayin


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

RACER said:


> way over 10


You got more posts on this thread than you've had all year. Hittin a lil close to home?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know whats more F-ed up,,, The fact that its going on, or that your all cool with it and even letting them live together LMAO Talk about a disfunctional situation...PLEASE tell me they live in a 1972 single wide and all will be forgivin :rotfl:


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Get off me cuzz your smashing my smokes !!!!!!!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> You got more posts on this thread than you've had all year. Hittin a lil close to home?


have you ever met his wife...no way they're related by blood. she's too pretty and Racer...well, if I was that ugly, I'd shave my arse and walk backwards.

:slimer:


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I think they've been watching too much Game of Thrones and wanted to be like the Lannisters. No idea if it's right, wrong or otherwise.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Turn the water hose on em. ha


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

dparkerh said:


> Depends. Is she hot?


I'm not really sure what a '10' is, but she is beautiful, blonde, & built like a brick chithouse. I'm not family so I can safely say that. :wink:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The young man (my Step-Son) is my wife's Son from her first marriage. The young lady is her 1st Cousin's (the young man's Aunt) daughter. This makes them blood related 2nd Cousins from my wife's side of the family. The young man's & the young woman's Grandfathers are Brothers.


that's messed up beyond words and not even close to being ok. should have raised him better. He's got some serious mental issues if he doesn't think anything is wrong with what he is doing. sad3sm


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

The offspring of your first (regular) cousin would be your first cousin once removed. Your offspring and your first cousin's offspring would be second cousins.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a new respect for BLK JACK it takes some big Gonads to post this kind of stuff Where he knows what we are going to do with the info we have before us!!!


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Nothing to see here... Move along.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i think i need pictures of said cousin before i can truly help the situation.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm not really sure what a '10' is, but she is beautiful, blonde, & built like a brick chithouse. I'm not family so I can safely say that. :wink:


Go for it, you married in, nothing wrong with that!!!


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Screwing a first cousin's kid is way too weird!

But further on down the line, like say maybe the grandfathers were cousins or 2nd cousins instead of brothers... that's probably far enough to play ball! LOL


----------



## KRAZYKARL (Jul 28, 2011)

That is nasty unless you are Joe Dirt or the cousin looks like Joe Dirtâ€™s sister I am ok with it.


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

You folks are some kind of sick, twisted, demented souls and should be ashamed of your comments. Do you have any pics?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Goodness gracious great balls of fire!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

CORNHUSKER said:


> You got more posts on this thread than you've had all year. Hittin a lil close to home?


green to ya!:rotfl:

Edit: Dang must spread! Somebody hit CH for me please!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My first cousin taught me how to kiss, but that was as far as it went. I was in intermediate school & she was a high school varsity cheerleader. Perhaps my views on this topic may be somewhat distorted. :redface:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Just where is your family from? Are you from one of those mountain clans? That would be very disturbing to me. I'd make **** sure they are using BC.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

driftfish20 said:


> green to ya!:rotfl:
> 
> Edit: Dang must spread! Somebody hit CH for me please!


hit him with a bat, or...?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Ahh, no. Don't know how his mother and the girl's mother aren't having them both committed lol.

TH


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

WOW! When I quit laughing I will see if I can make a post. Beau


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

It sounds like its too late to worry bout it 
and their probably not gonna listen anyway..


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> Just where is your family from?


Hail it ain't my blood family, I just married into it. Most of the elders are from the Uvalde & Corpus areas.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

A little close for my liking but to each their own.

They are 24 so this is most likely just a fling. Sounds like this boy needs to get out in the world and see that the ocean is full of fish.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

RACER, You have 13 post in this thread, this must be a subject near and dear to your heart???????


----------



## bentup (Apr 23, 2013)

RACER said:


> I have a new respect for BLK JACK it takes some big Gonads to post this kind of stuff Where he knows what we are going to do with the info we have before us!!!


if your looking for some attention this is an awesome thread.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*?*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Hail it ain't my blood family, I just married into it. Most of the elders are from the Uvalde & Corpus areas.


Some one snuck in from Alabama


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Man when I opened this thread I was hoping you had accidentally misspelled insects. Lots of single women out there. Don't put your willy in your cousins.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm OK with it. His Mama (my wife) is a little indifferent about it, & her Mama (my wife's first cousin) must be OK with it as he has been staying at their home in San Antonio since Wednesday.


If your wife (his mother) is 1st cousins with her mother, that makes the 2 kids 3rd cousins not 2nd.

Your stepson would be second cousin to your wifes 1st cousin not her nephew. 3rd cousins are cool with the court so, I guess it ain't going to hurt nothing other than hitting close to home.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*close to home*



Rack Ranch said:


> RACER, You have 13 post in this thread, this must be a subject near and dear to your heart???????


I get a warm fuzzy feeling just thinking about it!!!! But I would never have had the balls to post it!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

RACER said:


> Some one snuck in from Alabama


Or Mississippi. Those folks genetically programed to be attracted to their kin. Otherwise everybody would have left a long time ago


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Hail it ain't my blood family, I just married into it. Most of the elders are from the Uvalde & Corpus areas.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
and we are expected to believe this after your first post on this matter.

come to think of it, :idea: you have had some relatively ill humor as of late.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

A banjo would make a great wedding gift.....................


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Robert, still thinking about this. But i do know you need to stay away from your sister in law lol.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

just remember we all come from incest and some of us turned out ok.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

No answers here, just wanted to post on this very entertaining thread.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FISH ON said:


> Robert, still thinking about this. But i do know you need to stay away from your sister in law lol.


You would be correct in your observation Sir! :walkingsm


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You have to like a family where reunions are considered "dating opportunities". Must be one helluva party


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dunno....but a new little nephew with four ears might be interesting....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bozo said:


> If your wife (his mother) is 1st cousins with her mother, that makes the 2 kids 3rd cousins not 2nd.
> 
> Your stepson would be second cousin to your wifes 1st cousin not her nephew. 3rd cousins are cool with the court so, I guess it ain't going to hurt nothing other than hitting close to home.


Kewl...The wife will feel better about it then! I was a little confused about exactly how this family shrub was blossoming. :smile:


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

For recreational use only.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

dc1502 said:


> A banjo would make a great wedding gift.....................


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

someone paint him !!!!

says I gotta spread it around first !!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

DANO said:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> someone paint him !!!!
> 
> says I gotta spread it around first !!


:rotfl:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

So if they had a baby together would the child be their third cousin?? I'm confused


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

*10 pages and no one has quoted them yet?*

Jeff Foxworthy:

"If you go to a Family reunion to meet women....."

"If your Family tree does not fork ......."

Al Bundy replying to Peggy's question of "Do you know the Wanker County Motto?"

"Nothin' beats Lovin' like marrying your Cousin?"


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I have a serious answer to this - 

Legally, in Texas 1st cousins are a felony, anything further removed than that is OK.

Biblically, even 1st cousins would be OK (Leviticus 20, starting around verse 10 lists the relations God prohibits and Numbers 36 is an example of God actually commanding the marriage of 1st cousins). 1st cousins can even be married in a Catholic church.

Ethically, If we are going to uphold our "Victorian Sensibilities" we should remember that Queen Victoria and Prince Albert were first cousins. Darwin also married his first cousin, as did Albert Einstein. There are a lot more examples historically. Governor Cuomo in NY was married to his 3rd cousin but he claimed not to have known and divorced her when it came to light.

Reproductively, the original "study" that said cousin marriage was bad was very flawed. A more recent study, in the early 2000's, showed that 1st cousins had the same rate of birth defects as women over 40 so the risk there isn't all that high. This study is also slightly skewed towards the high end because it did not differentiate between cousin couples that were the result of cousin couples from those that were not.

So, by any definition other than "Eeewww" they really aren't doing anything wrong and it isn't illegal so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

just remember, the Lannisters/Targaryens inbred and look what resulted...the mad King Aerys and King Joffrey. Just invest in a good firesuit and some real strong armor and you'll be fine.


----------



## Colorado (Jun 24, 2009)

Bg post ^^^
This ruined the whole momentum, I was not finished with my popcorn yet.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Super Dave said:


> just remember, the Lannisters/Targaryens inbred and look what resulted...the mad King Aerys and King Joffrey. Just invest in a good firesuit and some real strong armor and you'll be fine.


But you also got Daenerys


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Most of the elders are from the Uvalde & Corpus areas.


If their last name is Hadley, Killough, or Bomer I understand. 

TH


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Beware: The kids may become a new species!

Tell him there is a beautiful young fisherwoman available on this site. Just buy him a nice fishing boat and he will be all set! 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=504137


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Come on now.. You saying you haven't looked up the laws yourself :rotfl:

Kidding, kidding of course.

*I cant answer your question without pics of the cousin (assuming she's a girl of course* :redface:


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Colorado said:


> Bg post ^^^
> This ruined the whole momentum, I was not finished with my popcorn yet.


Nah, nobody wants to read a serious answer except the guy that asked the question. Everybody else will skip it and carry on.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

You gonna leave Hearn of the list??



Trouthunter said:


> If their last name is Hadley, Killough, or Bomer I understand.
> 
> TH


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

StinkBait said:


> Goodness gracious great balls of fire!


I think the great balls of fire is the problem.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

And the kids will look GREAT!!!!.......


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm not really sure what a '10' is, but she is beautiful, blonde, & built like a brick chithouse. I'm not family so I can safely say that. :wink:


Game on.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

DANO said:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> someone paint him !!!!
> 
> says I gotta spread it around first !!


I got him! Funny fo sho!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

He just practicing. It will be fine. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

JuiceGoose said:


> I think the kids eyes would be straight if that's what your worried about.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

All the questions about first cousins vs second cousin is really pretty simple. Say you are male and have a brother you marry and have a son. Your brother also marries and has a daughter. Your son and your brother's daughter are first cousins.

Your brother's daughter, your niece, has a daughter while your son has no child. Your son and your niece's daughter would be first cousins once removed. Later your son has a son so that child and the niece's daughter would be second cousins. 

It gets really interesting when there are double first cousins involved which happens fairly frequently. Say you and your brother both marry and the girls you marry are sisters, your offspring and your brother's offspring would be double first cousins. Pretty simple really.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

8seconds said:


> But you also got Daenerys


The jury's not out on her yet. Let's wait and see. :biggrin:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Quepos1 said:


> Say you are male and have a brother you marry and have a son.


Marrying your brother???? Hell, Mayor Parker would even be against that!


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

Bozo said:


> Marrying your brother???? Hell, Mayor Parker would even be against that!


I think you might have missed it

just sayin


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh man! What if they find this thread? Didn't read the whole thing, but didn't Darwin marry his first cousin? FDR married his second. Sorry if I'm off by one or two on those. The title is classic, straightforward yet classy too:rotfl:


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Bozo said:


> Marrying your brother???? Hell, Mayor Parker would even be against that!


Didn't say anything about marrying your brother. There is a period between one sentence and another which denotes a stop. Nice try however


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm not really sure what a '10' is, but she is beautiful, blonde, & built like a brick chithouse. I'm not family so I can safely say that. :wink:


.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Quepos1 said:


> All the questions about first cousins vs second cousin is really pretty simple. *Say you are male and have a brother you marry and have a son. *Your brother also marries and has a daughter. Your son and your brother's daughter are first cousins.
> 
> Your brother's daughter, your niece, has a daughter while your son has no child. Your son and your niece's daughter would be first cousins once removed. Later your son has a son so that child and the niece's daughter would be second cousins.
> 
> It gets really interesting when there are double first cousins involved which happens fairly frequently. Say you and your brother both marry and the girls you marry are sisters, your offspring and your brother's offspring would be double first cousins. Pretty simple really.





Bozo said:


> Marrying your brother???? Hell, Mayor Parker would even be against that!





Quepos1 said:


> Didn't say anything about marrying your brother. There is a period between one sentence and another which denotes a stop. Nice try however


no - it's a very poorly worded sentence, but I understood what you meant.

Bozo's interpretation was still funny.


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans (Apr 30, 2013)

Kissin Cousins hahaha


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> no - it's a very poorly worded sentence, but I understood what you meant.
> 
> Bozo's interpretation was still funny.


Perhaps it could have been worded differently but in my defense I find typing on my phone to be tedious.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

There are enough fish in the ocean that you dont need to fish on the family pier. If you do, you dont keep it, practice tag and release. Oh hell maybe even take a few pics to show your closest friends on 2cool.:bounce:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

thought i would throw some color into this thread.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Has Hooked Up posted the rabbit with a pancake on it's head yet. rs


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

so if they get married what side of the church does the family sit on?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> so if they get married what side of the church does the family sit on?


That's obvious...........they sit on each others lap...............


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Honey, just sit on my lap and we will do what ever pops up.....


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Incest is relative just sayin


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

****!


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

is she hot?:bounce:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The young man (my Step-Son) is my wife's Son from her first marriage. The young lady is her 1st Cousin's (the young man's Aunt) daughter. This makes them blood related 2nd Cousins from my wife's side of the family. The young man's & the young woman's Grandfathers are Brothers.


I bet everyone involved is as thrilled this was asked here as they could have been if notified you called Jerry Springer and set up a show.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I was just looking at my dog's pedigree and she has the same grandfather on both sides. What these kids are doing ain't that bad.

:slimer:


----------



## jasonr (Jun 15, 2009)

tinman03 said:


> "Incest is Best"


Put your second cousin to the test.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Pale has a point, there is nothing wrong with line breeding your cousins...



TXPalerider said:


> I was just looking at my dog's pedigree and she has the same grandfather on both sides. What these kids are doing ain't that bad.
> 
> :slimer:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Pale has a point, there is nothing wrong with line breeding your cousins...


Their kids can go fetch birds.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

You should get them these..............lol


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

LouieB said:


> Their kids can go fetch birds.


yep. You can prolly potty train them too. Heck, if they have opposing thumbs, I bet they could get cold beer out of the fridge for ya. Be like having another pet


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Yes...we definitely need to see pics of the second cousin :bounce:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I love threads that make me feel suprior. they don't come along very often


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

If it's any consolation, my dad has *double cousins*. It wasn't incest as far as we can figure by looking at the family tree....but it was pretty close. And my dad is originally from CT (been here in TX since he was 21) so the yankees do it too. But it's really difficult to explain without a picture diagram.

Best of luck. Try not to lose any sleep. Good luck at the family reunions. God knows you'll need it.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

this is better than any daytime soap


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

My Father also had double first cousins. His Father and uncle married sisters. Nothing incestuous about that since they were not related to the sisters until after they married them.

The children of my Father's brother and his wife were my Father's double first cousins.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

This thread will be going all weekend long. Wish i was at home with a beer for this one instead of at work.


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

Yikes... I got nothing else.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Yes...we definitely need to see pics of the second cousin :bounce:


Third Cousin...Haven't you been paying attention. My Wife's Cousin, which makes her my my Step-Son's Second Cousin, makes my Wifes Cousin's Daughter my Step-Son's Third Cousin. That has to be far enough out on a limb of the family tree for a little foolin around...Right?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

People, as I pointed out before, this is just a little Line Breeding. 

Nothing to see here. Move on.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Although its legal... its not very sporting. Tell him to go work for it like the rest of us.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Yes...we definitely need to see pics of the second cousin :bounce:


No pics or names so as to protect the not so innocent. :cop:


----------



## kjstephe (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Cousins children are second cousins. Your cousins children are 1st cousins once removed to you. Your children are 1st cousins once removed to your cousin. Cousins grandchildren would be third cousins to each other and first cousins twice removed to the original cousins.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Dolly Parton gave an interview a long time ago and she was asked if she had any advice for young people. She smiled and said "wear your rubbers". Seems applicable to me.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

kjstephe said:


> Both Cousins children are second cousins. Your cousins children are 1st cousins once removed to you. Your children are 1st cousins once removed to your cousin. Cousins grandchildren would be third cousins.


Once removed to you...I am now confused again. Are they second or third cousins?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> No pics or names so as to protect the not so innocent. :cop:


:headknock


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

oh, I am not sure how cousins get removed, but if it's legal, I could use it for several in laws


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I asked my sister wife if this was ok. She referred me to my brother dad for a ruling. He's not sure, so I'm calling my grandma auntie. She knows things about breeding.


----------



## kjstephe (Dec 20, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Once removed to you...I am now confused again. Are they second or third cousins?


Second cousins. Your wife's children and her cousins children are second cousins.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

this would be the perfect day to log onto 2cool for the very first time.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Ancient Egyptian royalty inbred out of existence. Members of European royal families of many countries also married their cousins ... commoner like me says that it is too close for comfort!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I thought you were gonna talk about the interview she on the twins.



Mont said:


> Dolly Parton gave an interview a long time ago and she was asked if she had any advice for young people. She smiled and said "wear your rubbers". Seems applicable to me.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

second cousin _n._ *1. *A child of a first cousin of one's parent.
*2. *A child of one's first cousin; a first cousin once removed.

*Main Entry: *third cousin *Part of Speech: *_n _*Definition: *a person with whom one shares two great-great grandparents, but are not cousins or siblings 
*Main Entry: *third cousin *Part of Speech: *_n _*Definition: *a person with whom one shares two great-great grandparents, but are not cousins or siblings 
cousin [ËˆkÊŒzÉ™n] _n_ *1.* Also called *first cousin* *cousin-german* *full cousin* the child of one's aunt or uncle
*2.* a relative who has descended from one of one's common ancestors. A person's *second cousin* is the child of one of his parents' first cousins. A person's *third cousin* is the child of one of his parents' second cousins. A *first cousin once removed* (or loosely *second cousin*) is the child of one's first cousin.

*Removed*​


The slightly complicated part is the cousins "removed" which occurs when relatives are not from the same generation. In simple terms, Genealogy.com explains that the child of your first cousin is your first cousin once removed. That person's child is your first cousin twice removed. The child of your second cousin is your second cousin twice removed and so forth.


----------

